# Remaining Antlerless Tags.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1 - Leftover Deer Applications Available

Leftover Deer Applications Available

More than 67,000 antlerless deer gun licenses are still available in North
Dakota after the State Game and Fish Department recently completed its
lottery drawing.

Unsuccessful applicants in the first drawing will be mailed a blue
application with a July 28 deadline. Hunters who have not yet applied, or
who want to apply for a second, third or fourth license, have to submit a
third lottery ivory-colored application by August 11.

The 2004 deer hunting proclamation allows hunters to purchase an
unrestricted number of additional antlerless licenses in specific units as
long as licenses are available. After the third lottery application
procedure, any remaining licenses will be issued on a first come, first
serve basis for hunters who want more than four deer gun licenses.

Hunters can use additional doe licenses during the archery season with a
bow; the deer gun season with a bow, rifle, or muzzle-loader; or during the
muzzle-loader season with a muzzle-loader. These licenses must be used for
antlerless deer only, and hunters must stay in the unit to which the license
is assigned.

Interested hunters can print out an application, or submit a lottery
application online beginning July 15 at the game and fish internet website,
discovernd.com/gnf. Applications are also available from North Dakota Game
and Fish offices, county auditors and license vendors.

Mailed applications must be postmarked by midnight of the respective
deadline. Residents and nonresidents are eligible to apply. The leftover
license fee for nonresident hunters is $55. The regular deer gun season
starts at noon Nov. 5 and runs through Nov. 21.

The lottery drawing for persons who have not yet received a 2004 deer gun
license will take place prior to the lottery for hunters seeking additional
licenses.

Third Lottery License Application

(B = Any Antlerless D = Antlerless Whitetail F = Antlerless Mule Deer)

Unit

Type

Available

Unit

Type

Available

1

B

2200

3B2

D

300

2A

B

400

3B2

F

50

2B early

B

2200

3B3

D

1400

2B late

B

2800

3C early

D

400

2C

B

4300

3C late

D

300

2D

B

2700

3D1

D

100

2E

B

3700

3D2

B

50

2F1

B

4500

3D2

D

300

2F2

B

2600

3E1

B

50

2G

B

1600

3E1

D

400

2G1

B

2200

3E2

B

100

2G2

B

2500

3E2

D

600

2H

B

1300

3F1

B

50

2I

B

1700

3F1

D

900

2J1

B

500

3F2

B

100

2J2

B

3900

3F2

D

700

2K1

B

1000

4A

D

200

2K2

B

4400

4A

F

50

2L

B

1400

4B

D

100

3A1

B

2400

4C

D

100

3A2

B

2500

4D

D

100

3A3

B

1700

4E

D

150

3A4

B

2900

4E

F

100

3B1

D

2000

4F

D

200

3B1

F

300

4F

F

200


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow this is the year to fill the freezer!!!

Where I live...there are 2200 north of town,2900 south of town and 3700 east of town.


----------

